# Happy Gotcha Day Sammy!



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

It's not Sammy's birthday, but it has been a year since I was to transport him to rescue... Destiny stepped in by way of a two hour transport delay for another dog who was also going to rescue. I decided to take him home while we waited for the other dog. 

Long story short, he kept staring at me in the rear view mirror and when I finally looked up, I saw my Max's face. I will always believe that Max had a say so in this... It was in that instant that I decided to foster "Schep" as the shelter called him. That got a lot of laughs from my husband and from Connie (who I was tranporting these two to). I swear I just wanted to foster. Twenty four hours later my husband asked me what I was going to name him. I knew I was a goner... 

He's been a joy and at times very trying, but we've worked through 99% of of his issues. None were too serious, but he was very obsessive compulsive about things. Staring at lights, chasing light beams, chasing his tail, chasing cats. He didn't know how to get into a car, climb stairs or play. He was a very skinny 61 pounds with ribs and backbone protruding. He's now a healthy 88 pounds and solid muscle. 

My vet believes he was around 9 months old, so we picked October 13 for his birthday, but today is very special since it's the day we met...

Here's my boy Samson. He was left in a drop box at our local shelter and was there three weeks. They were going to PTS because he was fence fighting and had become a problem. Thank goodness Connie stepped forward for him. His shelter picture...










A few minutes after we got home a year ago...










And on our walk at the state park yesterday where he'd just been swimming with his buddies... 










We've come a long way, baby!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Your baby is gorgeous!!! Wowza!!! Wonderful save, thank you!!
what a difference some food and love can make!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he is so handsome


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

He looks like my Mr Frodo!







(Who's gottcha day was last week!)
Nice save and many Happy years!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'd say you've come a long way, handsome guy. Happy day and many more of them.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, he sure has come a long way! Happy Gotcha day Sammy!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Handsome! Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Kris, July must be a very special month. Happy Gotcha Day to a wonderful and handsome boy, Sammy!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a change in Sammy! He's so lucky to have found you. I hope you had a wonderful Gotcha Day.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Doesn't look like the same dog


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Almost missed this!!! 

Sammy, you are one gorgeous guy! Kris...awesome job!! Fate always has a way of making sure we get the right dog.


----------

